# Christmas Time



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello! It's time to start working on a Piano Christmas. The past two years I've found some amazing romantic-esque pieces to play. I would very much like to do so again, but I'm having a hard time finding anything. All the music I come across are completely new age or boisterous (although I don't mind a little of both).

I'm looking for recommendations. I'm a good enough pianist that I can roughly play anything. Below are three of the pieces I've learned the past few years if that helps describe what I'm looking for better .

Lizst Ave Maria





Wright O'Holy Night





Gjeilo






P.S: I was hoping to find a good version of In the Mid Bleak Winter specifically, but any suggestions work!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I did this last year, admittedly not as fluidly as this, but it's good fun. I might pick it up again this year for a month or so. You can purchase the music from his site....


----------

